# Need assistance identifying scuba tank born on dates.



## CWBerube (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello scub'r folks.
Can someone help a fellow decipher these date stamps on the 3 AL tanks I have please?

If you're able to confirm these dates that would be stellar.
Appreciate it greatly! :notworthy:

Thank you. :yes:


DOT-3AL3000P615781-LUXFER-01A92-S80
DOT-3AL3000P578748-LUXFER-07A91-S80
3AL CTC/DOT-E6498-3000 __ P345044-LUXFER __ 5 A80


----------



## max h1 (Nov 19, 2007)

#1. Jan 92
#2. July 91
#3. May 80 plus the CTC stamp gives it away as an older tank


----------



## CWBerube (Feb 9, 2008)

Very cool Max, I figured 1-2 were good where the 3rd one was questionable.
Looks like #3 is scrap because the dive shops won't fill LUXFER tanks '88 and older.

Is the best option for the older tank to scrap it at WISE recycling minus the valve?
Thanks again!


----------



## max h1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Basically sell for scrap, years ago when the old U.S. Divers company was headquartered in Santa Ana, Ca. they would scrap any cylinders that ended up staying there past one year on the original hydro stamp from LUXFER. Most of my cylinders are pretty much scrape metal these days. Then again I really don't think I'll be diving again.


----------

